

Want to create jobs? Import entrepreneurs. - j0ncc
http://money.cnn.com/2009/12/14/smallbusiness/entrepreneur_visa/index.htm

======
Raphael
No, foster a climate where current citizens have incentive to start up.

~~~
pg
The two aren't mutually exclusive; you can do both.

